# Global Britannic GHRP-6 and HGH??



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

JUst wondering if anyone had used any of these products at all?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their just chinese generics from what i have heard and this would make sense as is what most UGL if not all do.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

id agree with that ^^

altho not necessary a bad thing imo (apart from added expense lol)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

coco said:


> id agree with that ^^
> 
> altho not necessary a bad thing imo (apart from added expense lol)


lol yup x 2. im using chinese generics no problems


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

hi m8 give me a pm bro ive got some info for you ,hope you are training good

chem


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah lads I know its just re labelled generics and the price I pay reflects that. Got some of the ghrp6 and definately get the hunger feeling from it so all seems well


----------



## Staff6621 (Jul 25, 2011)

Need some advice about this from lads who know, I brought this growth fro

Global which came with the water , when added correctly it stayed murky . Even when left in fridge for next day . My last lot of a different make went clear, is this normal that some stay murky?


----------

